# How to hang heavy mirror without studs centered



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

That is a cool mirror.....do you know any of it's history?

If it was me, and it's heavy....

I'd get a metal plate, say 6"w x 2"h. Put a screw in the center that sticks out for the cable to catch. put in 4 other holes evenly spaced. Put it on the wall where you want it...mark the wall thru the holes....install wall anchors.

It will actually be overkill.....but it won't come down.

I would think 1 large wall anchor would work. But with a mirror like that, who wants to take chances.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

There are lots of different drywall fastening devices out there.

For example, this sucker is rated for 200 lbs.:










http://www.homedepot.com/p/OOK-200-lb-Steel-Heavy-Duty-Drywall-Hanger-55099/202341604


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Find where the studs are.

Mark them, then install a cleat/ plate , made from a 1x4 or a metal one.
Bolt securely to the studs, then put a screw into the cleat centered wherever you want it. 

As asked , what is the story behind this mirror, if you know it?


ED


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

The cable then becomes the weak link. Not sure if you have earthquakes in Texas. I have a heavy mirror with a back like this. Is there a way to support the bottom in case of earthquake? Even someone closing the garage door can knock something off the wall in some houses.

Or ddawg, did you mean 4 holes around the back of the mirror?


----------



## Alumifab (Jul 23, 2009)

My mother bought this many years ago as an antique. 
She also said that the knobs indicate the number of colonies, but this is all I know. 
It's cool, it's wood and its heavy. 
Thanks


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Are there any identifying marks on the back? Sounds like a great item to bring to _Antiques Roadshow_ if they come to a city near you.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Alumifab said:


> My mother bought this many years ago as an antique.
> She also said that the knobs indicate the number of colonies, but this is all I know.
> It's cool, it's wood and its heavy.
> Thanks


I found similar ones. http://www.oneofakindantiques.com/p...ral-eagle-top-gold-leaf-bullseye-mirror-c1800

http://www.ebay.com/itm/18th-Century-Girandole-Gilt-Wood-Convex-Federal-Mirror-/272150270338

Range in price up to $4800! It may depend on if it's the original finish and if the mirror was changed. They mention bullseye ( convex) and a finish on the back of the mirror. http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/eglomise

Thanks! So interesting.


----------

